# How about another one in West Palm???



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I was hanging out at LJ's with Andrew and Vic and was asked when we want to have another Herf. I would like to wait and find out when a certain out of town visitor who's name I won't mention George or even his username that also will not be named here Altbier comes into town. I'm just waiting to find out when he will be here before I set a HERF date. If anyone else is interested post here so we can get an idea of how many it will be. Keep in mind that it will probably be over a weekend, and more likely on a Saturday.

LET'S GET TO HERFIN!!!!!​


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

im good to go on a saturday


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I just got tickets for Fl for March and I was thinking about putting up a post to connect with some BOTL while I am there. I come in to Fort Lauderdale on the 16th staying in Deerfield Beach, and will be driving to Key West on Sunday the 19th and leaving on the 22nd. I am sure I can get away from the wife and her sister that Saturday and would love to meet George and other BOTLS


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

kvm said:


> I just got tickets for Fl for March and I was thinking about putting up a post to connect with some BOTL while I am there. I come in to Fort Lauderdale on the 16th staying in Deerfield Beach, and will be driving to Key West on Sunday the 19th and leaving on the 22nd. I am sure I can get away from the wife and her sister that Saturday and would love to meet George and other BOTLS


You have hit Herf heaven!!!!! If you PM your schedule to some of the Brothers down here, you can herf your way from Deerfield all the way to the Keys. When you come down I'll hook up with you and I'll help you setup a "Herf my way to the Keys" route the hit some shops where the BOTL hang out.

Ron


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> You have hit Herf heaven!!!!! If you PM your schedule to some of the Brothers down here, you can herf your way from Deerfield all the way to the Keys. When you come down I'll hook up with you and I'll help you setup a "Herf my way to the Keys" route the hit some shops where the BOTL hang out.
> 
> Ron


 Awesome! Sounds great! My wife is going to hate you :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, How does Saturday Oct. 8th sound to everyone? I have confirmation that our visitor will be in town that weekend.

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, I spoke with Vic from LJ's(Owner) and we are a GO for Oct. 8th. Let's get a head count. I'm going to PM a few people who were interested in coming to the Herf. Let's get to Herfing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, I spoke with Vic from LJ's(Owner) and we are a GO for Oct. 8th. Let's get a head count. I'm going to PM a few people who were interested in coming to the Herf. Let's get to Herfing!!!!!!!!!!!


ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ATL


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Trip is blocked off and I will be there!

I am looking forward to getting to Florida, even if it is raining!


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

I may stop in to share a smoke with Georgie boy :tpd:


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I would like to attend if possible...


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

cbw2647 said:


> I may stop in to share a smoke with Georgie boy :tpd:


I promise not to drop ashes in your lexus again charles! I swear!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Way Cool Deal!!!!!! That Makes 5....ATLHARP, Altbier, CBW2647, Neuromancer, and I. I'm going to e-mail Knuckles, JCole and call MiamiE and Nely. Looks like it's going to be a good Party. AND I'm going to make sure we have a camera this time!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

BTW,,,anyone hear from Jcole,,,new job at Drew, etc....?


----------



## sparky (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes, I should be able to attend. Thanks for the invite, I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

cbw2647 said:


> BTW,,,anyone hear from Jcole,,,new job at Drew, etc....?


Not in a long time. I sent him a PM about the herf. Hopfully Jacob will be able to make it.

Ron


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, How does Saturday Oct. 8th sound to everyone?


Sounds great. I'll make it up for that.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Sounds great. I'll make it up for that.


It's great to hear that. How did you do with the Storm?

Ron


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> It's great to hear that. How did you do with the Storm?
> 
> Ron


We did fine. Not much wind damage (few trees down) from Tavernier up to Key Largo. Good bit of water on the roads and almost everyone has power  . Most of the shutters are already down and we're happy to be back to normal.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

madurofan said:


> We did fine. Not much wind damage (few trees down) from Tavernier up to Key Largo. Good bit of water on the roads and almost everyone has power  . Most of the shutters are already down and we're happy to be back to normal.


Good to hear that. I'll see you on the 8th

Ron


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Got room for one more?
looks like the herf is going to be a lot bigger than expected.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

damn, looks like i'll need to do a haircut and shave to look respectible!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> Got room for one more?
> looks like the herf is going to be a lot bigger than expected.


NELY!!! Always have room for you BRO. Looks like we are going to have a nice size Herf this time. Hope you guys are going to be able to stay a little later cause I was thinking of going for drinks after the herf.

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> damn, looks like i'll need to do a haircut and shave to look respectible!


Hey, I can't do that!!!!! I have a reputation to keep here 

Party In West Palm!!!!!!

WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron1YY said:


> NELY!!! Always have room for you BRO. Looks like we are going to have a nice size Herf this time. Hope you guys are going to be able to stay a little later cause I was thinking of going for drinks after the herf.
> 
> Ron


Does that mean we are not drinking at the shop? no tequila, no port, no barcelo rum? WTH? I'm not going then!:c

j/k :al


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

what time are you aiming for the 8th Ron?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

BTW, where's LJ's (if this is where it's gonna be), and are wives/GF's allowed to come/are welcome too? Especially if the GF in question smokes RP/Drew Estate Java's (yech...but don't tell her I said that...she's already commandeering one of my small humi's for her smokes)?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> Does that mean we are not drinking at the shop? no tequila, no port, no barcelo rum?


What do you mean, We Never drink at the shop :r I mean last time we herfed at LJ's we had cookies and milk, right ( :BS ) Didn't Drink, Didn't Smoke, Didn't load up a Bomb, We were good little Monkeys

Ah who am I :BS We're going to Drink and Smoke our a$$es off 

Ron


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, I may be in recovery from surgery still for this. But, my smokes will be there. Ron they're being sent to you for your good care 0703 8555 7491 5473 1585 Give them a nice home bro. There's a little something for George in there. The rest are for everyones sampling and enjoyment. You Fla boys show George what a "real" herf looks like.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, looks like we're going to have a nice size Herf. I'll try to answer some of the questions (I haven't hit the board in almost 2 days). I think we'll probably kick it off around 2 or so. Haven't confirmed with Vic or Andrew but they open at 10. The address for LJ's is: 

10221 Southern Blvd
Royal Palm Beach, FL 33411-4337 
(561) 790-1356

From the turnpike: Get off at Southern Blvd. and go west. Just when you pass 7/441 there is a K-Mart shopping center on the right. Pull into the shopping center. It is between Bealls and the P.O. To be more specific there is a Title company on one side of the shop and a kids furniture store on the other side. If you have any problems finding it, you can call the shop or me. PM me for my number.

Ron

P.S. I'm trying to get Vic on the board so he can post when he wants to setup a herf and for when he sets up cigar events.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> Well, I may be in recovery from surgery still for this. But, my smokes will be there. Ron they're being sent to you for your good care 0703 8555 7491 5473 1585 Give them a nice home bro. There's a little something for George in there. The rest are for everyones sampling and enjoyment. You Fla boys show George what a "real" herf looks like.


I will take good care of these for you and we will enjoy them as you wish. I will make sure we hoist a couple :al in your honor and :w a few with you in our thoughts. I wish you a speedy recovery and when you are feeling better and can make it down here, we are going to herf AGAIN!!!!!

Ron


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

as ron said, speedy recovery bro! when you can drink beer again, what will be your choice libation? it is time for me to start brewing again!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> as ron said, speedy recovery bro! when you can drink beer again, what will be your choice libation? it is time for me to start brewing again!


It's the curse of pancreatitis bro. Once you get it, even if it wasn't alcohol related (which mine was not) you can never drink again. I'm stuck in the land of sobriety for the rest of my life. It's okay though. I've drank enough in my life to know that Tequila is the devil ("dude, there's only a little left. LET'S FINISH THE BOTTLE!!!!!" u ) Rum and I had a good run. Beer? I hardly knew ye. Vodka? A dirty liar that the cops CAN really smell on you. Honorable mention to gin and a BIG THANK YOU to fine wine. It was fun while it lasted but now at least I can truly enjoy my Saturday mornings. Cigars are now my drug of choice. Either way though I'm okay with it. I'm just glad to be alive at this point, and hopefully after tuesday I'll be able to enjoy some fine foods again as well. You guys have a great time and enjoy those smokes. I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> ...I think we'll probably kick it off around 2 or so. Haven't confirmed with Vic or Andrew but they open at 10. The address for LJ's is:
> 
> 10221 Southern Blvd
> Royal Palm Beach, FL 33411-4337
> (561) 790-1356


Now I know the where, but what about the wives/GF's question, as having never attended a herf, I haven't the vaguest idea of what goes......and if you're starting at 2PM how long do these usually go? I guess I thought this was gonna be a night event...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Now I know the where, but what about the wives/GF's question, as having never attended a herf, I haven't the vaguest idea of what goes......and if you're starting at 2PM how long do these usually go? I guess I thought this was gonna be a night event...


 Well, let me just say this about the Herf. We open at 10am and close at 8pm. I will personally be herfing all day! Anyway, during our store hours we are open to smoke cigars and have a good time (yes and make money). The best advice is just show up (last time it started around 1pm) and hang out as long as you want (or as long as the girlfriend or wife can stand it). I usually open up on Saturdays and Vic rolls in a little bit later. It's low stress and you don't even need your tux..........Come on out and have fun! :w

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, let's go for a head count. I received an e-mail from Knuckles and he said he will be there. Also got an e-mail from Jacob, Said he is going to try and make it. I will be there....How about YOU!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Barring any unforseen circumstances, I should be able to be there for at least some time in the afternoon...


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I fly in on Thursday. So if anyone wants to hang or vist some tobacco places Friday through monday with me, let me know.

I think Ron and I are hitting TW at some point. I just need to scout out a few places and do a few meetings in the mornings, but the rest of my time is free. I'll be staying in Boca. Anyone want to get together Friday night for dinner at Gatsby's?

cheers!


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

TW? what are the dates again?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll be in town next Thursday through Tuesday evening.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be at LJ's on Saturday. I can get out to play on Sunday. Not sure who'll be open up there.


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

madurofan said:


> I'll be at LJ's on Saturday. I can get out to play on Sunday. Not sure who'll be open up there.


TW?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

madurofan said:


> I'll be at LJ's on Saturday. I can get out to play on Sunday. Not sure who'll be open up there.


maybe we can do an end of summer bbq at my friends house on sunday.

still trying to figure out if I can carry a keg on the plane lol


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

cbw2647 said:


> TW?


tobacco world


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

need to try Reel Smokers, not too far


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

altbier said:


> tobacco world


Yep....they're open on Sunday...shorter hours, but open...I wanna guess from 11AM to about 4-5PM...


----------



## JCole311 (May 25, 2005)

I am bringing a TON of cigars courtesy my employer Drew Estate!

I told them I was going to Herf with some guys and they said,
"you're going to a Herf! you gotta take product" and they hooked me up

they are from our Natural line, not the infused ACID line, I may also bring some La Vieja Habanas. Can't wait!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Thats great! I look forward to seeing everyone!

cheers!


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

JCole311 said:


> I am bringing a TON of cigars courtesy my employer Drew Estate!
> 
> I told them I was going to Herf with some guys and they said,
> "you're going to a Herf! you gotta take product" and they hooked me up
> ...


Jacob, good to see you aboard and I hope your new job is going well :w


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

who on Friday night wants to go with me to the Titanic bewery?
http://www.titanicbrewery.com/

cheers!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thats right by my house. where are you staying George? in Miami? ill see if i have any work that night.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

smoke something good for me on saturday guys. you'll be missed!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

altbier said:


> who on Friday night wants to go with me to the Titanic bewery?
> http://www.titanicbrewery.com/
> 
> cheers!


I love that place, the ribs and burgers are very good, and their beer is awesome, specially their stout.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

MiamiE said:


> smoke something good for me on saturday guys. you'll be missed!


You bastard! Now I gotta drive all the way up there by myself:bx

j/k buddy.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Well I just found out that I'll be working this Sat till 1 pm (hopefully) So that means I wont get there till 2-3 pm. You better save me something to drink Ron!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

hey guys, pm me your cell phone numbers, i promise i wont do my drunken phone calls. lol


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

JCole311 said:


> I am bringing a TON of cigars courtesy my employer Drew Estate!
> 
> I told them I was going to Herf with some guys and they said,
> "you're going to a Herf! you gotta take product" and they hooked me up
> ...


Will you be bringing any Leather Patch,,,,,these are getting some good reviews, and I would like to try them,,,,,see the effect you are having at your new job,,,,you need to ask for a raise! :w


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Btw, what is the custom when getting together at this type of event? Bring a bunch of cigars, or buy a few in the store? Since I've never been to one of these I'd like to know something about how it works...and don't any of you wise guys just tell me to bring the contents of my humidor...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

altbier said:


> I fly in on Thursday. So if anyone wants to hang or vist some tobacco places Friday through monday with me, let me know.
> 
> I think Ron and I are hitting TW at some point. I just need to scout out a few places and do a few meetings in the mornings, but the rest of my time is free. I'll be staying in Boca. Anyone want to get together Friday night for dinner at Gatsby's?
> 
> cheers!


Where are you flying in to, and where are you staying? Anyone getting together one of the days at TW in Pompano Beach? And are you guys all chasing down to Coral Gables to go to Titanic, as that's a haul from Palm Beach County and Broward?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Where are you flying in to, and where are you staying? Anyone getting together one of the days at TW in Pompano Beach? And are you guys all chasing down to Coral Gables to go to Titanic, as that's a haul from Palm Beach County and Broward?


Yep, I'll be driving a lot this weekend.

I am staying at a friends house in Boca. I'll Pm my cell number.

I plan to hit Titanic Friday night. or maybe a few times since it is the only brewery there lol. no one else has confirmed they can make that.

Sunday I plan to hit some of the stores, Monday morning I have meetings but then plan to hit more cigar stores. I want to go to Eddie Ortegas new place, TW, and another Charles mentioned.

I land 8PM Thursday and leave 8PM Tuesday, so I have tons of time in Florida


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

so whos going to this herf finally? how many heads


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

Back in the 60's I was a head,,,now I just smoke cigars,,,I should be there


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

cbw2647 said:


> Back in the 60's I was a head,,,now I just smoke cigars,,,I should be there


Been there, done that, got several tie-dyed T-shirts to prove it...and you're dating yourself ...


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

Yep, no longer give a :BS :w


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

hey guys have FUN! 0305 0830 0004 1007 3491


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Count me in as two heads!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

TWO heads. lol :s


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Great! this is gonna be a great herf. I have been ill all week but since yesterday and this morning I am starting to shape up. I will check in with my boss Vic today to tighten up for the final plans and we will be set tomorrow!

HERF HERF HERF!!!!!!

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Alright dudes! Tommorrows the day!!! I'll be there all day!



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Alright Dudes!

The HERF IS ON!

Hope to see you all here!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, Let's go for the check list

Refill lighters - Good
Cutters - Good
Batteries for Camera - Good
Camera - Good
Adult Beverage - Good
More Adult Beverage - Good
Surprise from BruceoLee - Good
Surprise from MiamiE - Good

I think I'm covered. Ready to Herf. One more quick stop and I'm there.

LET'S GET READY FOR HERFIN!!!!!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

I know it's early but, I can't wait to hear how this went.  Today was like the first day in a week that it didn't rain. A day certainly blessed. Hope you had a great time guys.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

We certaintly did. My lungs hurt from all the smoke that was in the air. Some of the guys took pictures, so we'll have to wait till they get posted. We had an awesome time drinking port, beer and tequila :al :w Hopefully you'll be there next time bud.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Nely said:


> We certaintly did. My lungs hurt from all the smoke that was in the air. Some of the guys took pictures, so we'll have to wait till they get posted. We had an awesome time drinking port, beer and tequila :al :w Hopefully you'll be there next time bud.


I'll do my best to be there next time bro. I'll even bring my friend along who is really starting to get into this stuff now. Last night while I was in the hospital he called and was asking me questions about cigars for an hour and after that I even guided him over the phone to one of my humi's and helped him take his new passion to the next level. The only problem I have now is I let him have a series x boomer and he won't shut up about it now. I'm gonna have to lock those up now :bx . Well, glad to hear everything went well. Can't wait to see the pics too.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

we need pics man! hope you all enjoyed the smokes!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Naturally, with all this going on, today is the day I got tied up by a client having severe computer problems...been out since noon and just got back in at 12:30AM...can't see straight...anyone gonna meet at TobaccoWorld on Sunday or Monday?


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

I'm sure there will be pics later in the day,,,,but let's see what I remember.....Vic, the owner, was a great host. There was a raffle, and everyone (almost) won cigars, lighters and other generous gifts...A couple of generous BOTL's who couldn't attend, sent over some great cigars, including some great Cubans, for all to share. A lot of guys brought cigars to pass around - a few notables were Bill (Maduro...) - Dip 2's, one of the finest, and George (Alt...) Padron 64's(in addition to some of his famous home brew). Jacob (JCole), who works for Drew Estate, brought bags of great cigars from Drews 'Natural' series... Vic's shop is well stocked, the new Bolivar cigar, Opus at MSRP (did I say MSRP), VSG's, DC Maximus, and a great variety of other cigars, lighters and accessories. I'm sure I've left out the names of people who need to be thanked for their generosity, but someone will update the details later. We had a great time, and this was one fantastic group of people.  

PS, plenty of Booze and food


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Wow! What a great time! I want to personally thank all the Gorillas that showed up yesterday (Nely, CBW, Madurofan, Sparky, Ron, Altbier, and Jacob, and Knuckles) and those that were there in spirit (Bruceolee, MiamiE) for coming out to LJ's and herfin' it up like champs. Much Port was drunk, as was most of Ron's tequila- Nely the your aunt's pastries were the best. Vic would personally like to thank you all for making it a good time and he said we will definitely do this again. Also I want to personally Marty for the return fire bomb (the mofo got me 100% Kona Coffee, a Xikar cutter, and Sticks to boot!!) and Jacob for bringing the Drew Estate sticks as well as the Vintage Port which was heavenly! 

Thanks a million, you guys are the best!

Andrew


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> ...anyone gonna meet at TobaccoWorld on Sunday or Monday?


We're going to get together and grab some lunch and then head over to Tobacco World in the afternoon. PM me and I'll give you my cell # so we can all hookup for a smoke.

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, where do I begin. I had a great time at the Herf. I want to thank everyone for attending, CBW, Altbier and Trilby, Knuckles and Don, JCole, Nely, Madurofan, Sparky. I also want to thank our Brothers that were there in spirit Bruceolee (who sent a bunch of stick) and MiamiE(Erick, Your Crazy, sent a bag of ISOM). Next time I'll try to give more notice. I only shot a couple of Pics and will post them later today, I'm also waiting for Marty(Knuckles) to e-mail me the pics he took so I can post them also. All I can say about the herf was DAMN, we had fun. Vic had some raffles and handed out some great stuff. JCole(Jacob) Brought this HUGE bag of sticks and handed them out to eveyone and gave us all an explaination of the flavor profile and also brought a GREAT bottle of vintage port that was just amazing. MaduroFan(Bill) was handing out some great smoking Dip #2's. Nely Brought us his aunt's pastries that were just unbelievable. And, just like last time he brought them, there was nothing left at the end of the evening. I'd have to say that we partied all afternoon and had a great time. For those who couldn't make it, rest assured we lifted a few in your name(Ok, maybe more than a few) and hopfully you will be able to join us for one of the next ones. For those of you that are going to be in the area, Let ATLHarp or me know when and we'll try to setup a Herf for you. I like doing this and would live to hookup with fellow BOTL/SOTL. At the very least if your in the area we could throw down for a smoke and some laughs.

Ron

Pics to follow


----------



## sparky (Sep 7, 2005)

I would just like to say thank you for having me I had a very nice time. Good smokes, good food and drink, good people, thats what it is all about. I enjoyed meeting everyone and you were all so generous. Thanks.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

new members joining the South Florida crew all the time. thats what we like. glad to see you all enjoyed the cubans! 

where are the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:



> We're going to get together and grab some lunch and then head over to Tobacco World in the afternoon. PM me and I'll give you my cell # so we can all hookup for a smoke.
> 
> Ron
> 
> ...


Darn...didn't get this til late in the [email protected]#[email protected]&%#%^*&*^....


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, Sorry I'm late with this. I only got to take 4 or pics. I was busy drinking ... Ahem ..I mean herfing so much that I forgot to take more pics. Knuckles said that he would either post the pics or e-mail them to me to post. So here are the few I took.

First on is a pic of ATLHarp and Vic holding up a bottle of some clear liquid I wouldn't know what it is cause I don't drink( Ha, nice try. Patron Tequila)

Second Pic is Andrew(ATLHarp) opening the package that Erick(MiamiE) sent for the brothers to enjoy (A bag FULL of ISOM's)


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Carried over from last post

This third pic is of CBW2647(Charlie) and ATLHarp(Andrew) Working his A$$ off!!! I don't know if it was the Port or the Patron...But something put Andrew in that frame of mind!!!!

Forth Pic is from left to right: Charlie(CBW2647), Don, Marty(Knuckles), Trilby, George(Altbier), And in the far corner, Nely.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Carried over once more

Last pic is a shot from the opposite side. Left to Right is George(Altbier), Jacob(JCole311) and a better shot of Nely.

That's all I have right now. I'll post the rest when I get them. I think we got a real good shot of the bar...Opps...I mean the counter where the milk and juice was. More to come, I promise.

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Darn...didn't get this til late in the [email protected]#[email protected]&%#%^*&*^....


Don't sweat it Bro, There is definately going to be a next time. I'm already talking to a couple people at different places to set one up for early Nov. I'll post and let everyone know when it's getting close.

Ron


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

nice pics Ron but on the first post your Pic #3 and #4 didnt come out


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Don't sweat it Bro, There is definately going to be a next time. I'm already talking to a couple people at different places to set one up for early Nov. I'll post and let everyone know when it's getting close.
> 
> Ron


That won't come fast enough...how about one at TobaccoWorld?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> That won't come fast enough...how about one at TobaccoWorld?


We sat and talked with Kris yesterday about having one there and he was all for it. I'm going to talk with Kris and Maarit again about the date and time to do one.

Ron


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry I missed this one guys. Looking forward to attending the next herf I am able to make. :w


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

next one shouldnt be to far away


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> next one shouldnt be to far away


TobaccoWorld is in Pompano Beach not far from I-95 & Sample...an easy drive from Miami and the Palm Beaches...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

no what i meant was it shouldnt be to far away from todays date. i dont care to drive


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> We sat and talked with Kris yesterday about having one there and he was all for it. I'm going to talk with Kris and Maarit again about the date and time to do one.
> 
> Ron


I was just thinking about asking you guys to have one there. If you guys set it up for a month or two down the road, you know I'll be there.  Like I said I'll even bring a friend along. Now I can't drink but having some coffee on hand would be great.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Woo Hoo!!! Had a great time. It was great to meet everyone in person. Special thanks to Vic, Ron, and Andrew for being such generous hosts. Can't wait until next time.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok... i'm back, after a bit of a hiatus (but that's another story). 

Here are some pictures I took during Saturday's herf at LJ's...



A lot of talkin' going on.





Ron, your friendly bartender!





Hey... we're just happy to be here!



more...


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Enjoying a smoke.





Ron serving up another drink. I wondered how all those cigar ashes kept getting in my drinks...




Relaxing and smoking.




I'll write more later, but right now I gotta get back to the Steeler's game!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

in Knuckles second picture the guy next to Ron was buzzed of a RASS last time. good to see him back!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh, man...you guys really know how to make someone feel bad they missed this....okay, was in Tobacco World today and was talking to Kris...I'm sure any of us that want to get together there would be welcome to at any time as long as it's not a Monday or Thursday evening when he has that club thing going...who's up to meeting there in the next week or two? Or maybe the beginning of next month? Any one?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i think Ron's got something in the infant stage of planning already, get in touch with him.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

The herf was a great time, as usual. Hanging out with old friends, as well as meeting some new ones, smoking some excellent cigars, watching college football, sipping various elixirs, and enjoying some terrific conversation. Can it get any better than that?

I owe thanks to alot of people: starting with Victor for putting up with all of us at his shop. I'm like a kid in a candy store when browsing the rows of sticks on display in his humidor. Atlharp, Ron1YY and Altbier; some of the best BOTL's you'll find anywhere! And meeting new BOTL's like Nely, MaduroFan, JCole311, Trilby (not sure if I got the spelling right), CBW2647... I'm sure I missed a few of you but my memory isn't what it used to be. There were quite a few people in and out throughout the afternoon. Regardless, I really enjoyed *everyone's* company!

A special thanks for all the wonderful stuff I was given. Every time I turned around it seemed someone was handing me another stick to smoke. Without even opening my wallet I had already accumulated a bunch of Drew Estates sticks, a Dip #2 (in which I immediately smoked), a fiver of AVO's, a single-stick cigar humidor, a new lighter, a Padron, AND a couple of ISOM's. Later I bought a bunch more smokes from Victor's shop so now my humidor is bulging at the seams!

Too bad MiamiE couldn't make it to this herf. Haven't met this BOTL in person yet, but I'm sure there'll be plenty more opportunities in the future.

I'll tell ya... I'm sure there are plenty of top-notch BOTL's here on CS, but in my opinion these Florida folks (and you too, George) are the salt of the earth. Thanks again, and I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------

